# MGF and PEG-MGF



## Standard Donkey (Mar 13, 2012)

I am 22 years old, and I blast and cruise on AAS 


I was wondering if I could derive any possible benefit from including one of these (or both) peptides into my supplement regimen.


I figure before I do any further research on them, I should know whether or not they would be of any benefit to me at all.


Thank you very much.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah definately.. especially if you were to pair it with IGF.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 13, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Yeah definately.. especially if you were to pair it with IGF.


 

well Im not sure I want to dive that far into GH


would mgf and peg-mgf be beneficial to run on their own? and would I keep much of the gains due to my constant use of gear?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

Sure.. MGF is good on it's own.. the IGF just intensifies the effects.  And all the gains made with the peptides are very stable, solid gains.  They cause Cell Proliferation, which is the creation of new muscle cells.  Pair that with AAS and you have a winning synergy.  Peptides create the cells and the AAS makes them grow.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Mar 13, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Sure.. MGF is good on it's own.. the IGF just intensifies the effects. And all the gains made with the peptides are very stable, solid gains. They cause Cell Proliferation, which is the creation of new muscle cells. Pair that with AAS and you have a winning synergy. Peptides create the cells and the AAS makes them grow.


 

fantastic, and finally, which is considered better between the two?


also thinking of getting some MT II 

all from labpe


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 13, 2012)

Labpe's MT2 is off the hook.. you'll love it. 

As for MGF or Peg MGF, it depends on what you want to get out of it.  Peg MGF is the same amino chain with the addition of Polyethylene glycol, giving it a longer half life(hours instead of minutes).  With the peg you can pin Subq and it will have a generalized benefit to whatever you work that day.  Regular MGF has a very short half life.  I think it's like 5-7 minutes.  So it's best used IM split bilatterally on a specific muscle group worked that day.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 13, 2012)

Pi love them both.I do mgf post im with Ipam/cjc them igf and peg-mgf non workout days and im very solid and full looking all day everyday.My pumps are so solid they almost hurt.I can't wait till the cells split and grow with the AAS im pall I can say is try it out you will thank me.PM me and ill set you up a cycle to research with.Pepsource peptides are very pure. Hit me up bro


----------



## returnofthdragon (Mar 13, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> fantastic, and finally, which is considered better between the two?
> 
> 
> also thinking of getting some MT II
> ...



I'll be researching the MT2 in a couple of days.  Good stuff from customer reviews!


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 13, 2012)

Your sex drive will go wild on mt2.


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 13, 2012)

SD, check out Labpe sub forum.  Pitt started a thread on MGF that will be helpful for you...


----------



## Rewedyubg (Apr 30, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Sure.. MGF is good on it's own.. the IGF just intensifies the effects.  And all the gains made with the peptides are very stable, solid gains.  They cause Cell Proliferation, which is the creation of new muscle cells.  Pair that with AAS and you have a winning synergy.  Peptides create the cells and the AAS makes them grow.



very informative


----------



## wiseone (Dec 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Labpe's MT2 is off the hook.. you'll love it.
> 
> As for MGF or Peg MGF, it depends on what you want to get out of it.  Peg MGF is the same amino chain with the addition of Polyethylene glycol, giving it a longer half life(hours instead of minutes).  With the peg you can pin Subq and it will have a generalized benefit to whatever you work that day.  Regular MGF has a very short half life.  I think it's like 5-7 minutes.  So it's best used IM split bilatterally on a specific muscle group worked that day.



Hey Pittsburgh,
Ive got a few questions about Labpe, would like to pm u but don't know how.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 29, 2012)

wiseone said:


> Hey Pittsburgh,
> Ive got a few questions about Labpe, would like to pm u but don't know how.



Get you post count up to 10..then you'll be given the rights to pm.


----------



## wiseone (Dec 29, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Get you post count up to 10..then you'll be given the rights to  pm.



put in a couple orders to labpe the last week or so. used ur coupon code. u a rep for them?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 29, 2012)

wiseone said:


> put in a couple orders to labpe the last week or so. used ur coupon code. u a rep for them?



Yes sir, I'm a rep.  Get that post count up to 10 and shoot me a pm.


----------



## wiseone (Dec 29, 2012)

need a bit of info/help from anyone about mgf and peg mgf. will appreciate any help. Have been reading quite a bit the last month or so but still not clear on a few things.


----------



## wiseone (Dec 29, 2012)

which one would be best used to try and heal up a rotator cuff injury?
Was wondering if the peg MGF can be used IM at the injury site or if this product is used only SQ?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 29, 2012)

wiseone said:


> which one would be best used to try and heal up a rotator cuff injury?
> Was wondering if the peg MGF can be used IM at the injury site or if this product is used only SQ?



I would recommend tb-500 or igf for repair.


----------



## wiseone (Dec 29, 2012)

wiseone said:


> need a bit of info/help from anyone about mgf and peg mgf. will appreciate any help. Have been reading quite a bit the last month or so but still not clear on a few things.





Pittsburgh63 said:


> I would recommend tb-500 or igf for repair.



thanks for the reply. Haven't seen too much talk about the tb 500 for repair, mostly the mgf and peg mgf. I didn't see the tb 500 on the Labpe website. Am I missing it or do they not carry that product?


----------



## wiseone (Dec 29, 2012)

wiseone said:


> need a bit of info/help from anyone about mgf and peg mgf. will appreciate any help. Have been reading quite a bit the last month or so but still not clear on a few things.





Pittsburgh63 said:


> I would recommend tb-500 or igf for repair.



also, the igf, do most of the guys favor DES or are many still using the IGF1-LR3?


----------



## wiseone (Dec 29, 2012)

wiseone said:


> need a bit of info/help from anyone about mgf and peg mgf. will appreciate any help. Have been reading quite a bit the last month or so but still not clear on a few things.





wiseone said:


> thanks for the reply. Haven't seen too much talk about the tb 500 for repair, mostly the mgf and peg mgf. I didn't see the tb 500 on the Labpe website. Am I missing it or do they not carry that product?



ok. Found the tb 500 on the Labpe website. Just had to search better.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 29, 2012)

wiseone said:


> thanks for the reply. Haven't seen too much talk about the tb 500 for repair, mostly the mgf and peg mgf. I didn't see the tb 500 on the Labpe website. Am I missing it or do they not carry that product?



It should be there..I haven't check the site for a minute, but labpe carries it.  In regards to the igf...I prefer des..especially for localized use like you would need.


----------



## wiseone (Dec 29, 2012)

wiseone said:


> need a bit of info/help from anyone about mgf and peg mgf. will appreciate any help. Have been reading quite a bit the last month or so but still not clear on a few things.





Pittsburgh63 said:


> It should be there..I haven't check the site for a minute, but labpe carries it.  In regards to the igf...I prefer des..especially for localized use like you would need.



yes found the tb500 there. They having some good sales on for the next few days. I want to try and stock up. I have more questions but some need to be pm.


----------



## wiseone (Dec 29, 2012)

Also, will be out of touch till tomorrow evening. Out of state presently on Vacation. Flying home tomorrow. Wanting to start back to serious workouts on monday. Need to know how to run some of the peps.Thanks again for the help so far.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Dec 29, 2012)

wiseone said:


> Also, will be out of touch till tomorrow evening. Out of state presently on Vacation. Flying home tomorrow. Wanting to start back to serious workouts on monday. Need to know how to run some of the peps.Thanks again for the help so far.



Anytime..hit me up via pm whenever you get settled in and we'll get you squared away.


----------



## wiseone (Jan 2, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Anytime..hit me up via pm whenever you get settled in and we'll get you squared away.



I.m back home and settled in a bit.
Was looking for the thread someone said u started on the Labpe sub forum on MGF. Can't seem to find it.
Any help would be appreciated. I though if I read it I wouldn't have to bother u with so many questions.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 2, 2013)

I'll see if I can find it once I get to a computer and bump it for you.  Also want to let you know that labpe is currently running a buy 1 get one on the tb500.


----------



## wiseone (Jan 2, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'll see if I can find it once I get to a computer and bump it for you.  Also want to let you know that labpe is currently running a buy 1 get one on the tb500.



yes I saw that. Has got me thinking maybe I need to pick a little of that up also. Have u ever used the tb500?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes I have..I really like it.  There are a few logs in labpe's section on the tb500.  Vibrant has one in there that I would recommend you check out.


----------



## wiseone (Jan 2, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Yes I have..I really like it.  There are a few logs in labpe's section on the tb500.  Vibrant has one in there that I would recommend you check out.



I went to the website but under "Categories" I can't seem to find anything about articles or blogs. Whats my problem?
Is there somewhere else to look?


----------



## wiseone (Jan 2, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I'll see if I can find it once I get to a computer and bump it for you.  Also want to let you know that labpe is currently running a buy 1 get one on the tb500.



On these specials do I put in the coupon code, "happynewyear" AND IMPittsburgh63?
I got an email from Labpe and they said, "if you order 5,we will send you 10 automatically.
and you can also use the coupon.
thx  
And you can also use the coupon. Is that IMPittsburgh63 coupon? That's the one I was asking about. In other words, can a buyer combine several coupons?
I've messed up one order already, don't want to do that again as these supplements are adding up quickly.
Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 2, 2013)

Use one or the other..they both give you 10% off..but can't be combined.


----------



## wiseone (Jan 2, 2013)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Use one or the other..they both give you 10% off..but can't be combined.



One last question, then I got to get this order in and go run some errands.
Even without using the coupon code, "happynewyear" anyone who orders gets "buy one get one free" and then adding a coupon, IMPittsburgh63, I would get 10% off the entire order, yes?
I'd rather use your coupon as I'm thinking u benefit somehow and you've been a bigger help lately than the people at Labpe so far, but I didn't want to screw up the discount by not using the "happynewyear" coupon if it had to be used to get the specials. Hope u follow. I'm sure things won't be so confusing for me once I realize how things work there.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 2, 2013)

You're correct..you get the bogo regardless of which coupon code you use.  Happy I could help.


----------



## wiseone (Jan 7, 2013)

Labpe doesn't sell bacteriostatic water do they?


----------



## wiseone (Jan 7, 2013)

meant that question for IMPittsburgh63


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 7, 2013)

wiseone said:


> Labpe doesn't sell bacteriostatic water do they?



No, unfortunately they don't.


----------



## wiseone (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm having a hard time finding Bacteriostatic water at a reasonable price. 
Anyone got any suggestions?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 8, 2013)

wiseone said:


> I'm having a hard time finding Bacteriostatic water at a reasonable price.
> Anyone got any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Amazon is what I always use.


----------



## wiseone (Jan 9, 2013)

I'd like some opinions on the use of CJC1295 w/dac.
I'm reading that it's recommended to do a 2mg injected once per week (due to its long half-life)
other places I read it's better to split the 2mg in 3 doses and do them Monday, wednesday, friday. 
Anyone know which works better?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 9, 2013)

wiseone said:


> I'd like some opinions on the use of CJC1295 w/dac.
> I'm reading that it's recommended to do a 2mg injected once per week (due to its long half-life)
> other places I read it's better to split the 2mg in 3 doses and do them Monday, wednesday, friday.
> Anyone know which works better?



I would do 1..maybe 2 injections.  No need to do more.


----------



## wiseone (Jan 10, 2013)

What length insulin needles are best when pining IM?
I was using 1/2" needles for Insulin but when I bought some more the pharmacist gave me shorter ones ( 5/16") and I didn't notice till I got home and opened the package. They seem like they'd actually be better when I have to do my Insulin shots but when pinning MGF IM I'm wondering if I need to go deeper into the muscle.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jan 10, 2013)

wiseone said:


> What length insulin needles are best when pining IM?
> I was using 1/2" needles for Insulin but when I bought some more the pharmacist gave me shorter ones ( 5/16") and I didn't notice till I got home and opened the package. They seem like they'd actually be better when I have to do my Insulin shots but when pinning MGF IM I'm wondering if I need to go deeper into the muscle.



For IM injections I always use 1/2" on lean areas..may want to go even longer for other areas.


----------



## kogen (Feb 1, 2013)

MGF and PEG-MGF ,which better?


----------

